# Made a creep, photos on 2nd page



## lupinfarm (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not home to try and help with this, but April has been on the hay feeder since last night and while it was cute at first now its a little worrisome. We really like her but everytime she comes down from the hayfeeder Cissy butts her and rams her into the wall. 

She's also quite timid though is curious and being young wanting to know what everything is. Do you guys have any tips on how to make her friendlier with humans? I had treats in with me yesterday when I was by myself (no Cissy and Mione) and she was interested but wary. She hasn't been handled a lot but just enough that she is curious of me. 

Also, any ideas on what to do about the Cissy and Mione ganging up on April situation? I know April is almost as big as them but it kinda makes me sad to see them just beating her up all day long. She slept on the hay feeder last night!

My biggest concern is that April doesn't appear to have had anything to drink last night as everytime she comes down Cissy beats her up. Is this ever going to end? I feel helpless being in Toronto. I'm thinking I may have to get what I'm doing here done quick and go home Wednesday before the vet comes and try to seperate the goat shed into two halves.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 12, 2010)

It HAS to work itself out.  Sooner or later, they'll accept her and things will settle down.  They won't 'hurt' her and even if she is the low goat on the totem pole, she will eventually fit in.

The hay feeder at least lets her have a place to get away from them...

Me?  I'd let it go, let them figure things out, just give it time.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 12, 2010)

Goats are mean to each other.  It's quite literally the nature of the beast.  The new doeling probably understands what's going on more than you do.

Being the new kid in town is hard, and she's probably stressed right now.  Just keep an eye on her in case the stress brings up any illness.

They will get it figured out, though, in time..


----------



## 4hmama (Jul 12, 2010)

Pecking order...give it time.  The more you interfere, the longer it will take for the goats to work it out.  Just watch that no one is getting injured...pushing, shoving, ramming - it's not pretty, but that's how they establish where they fall in the heirarchy.


----------



## Mea (Jul 12, 2010)

Would it be possible to make a "Creep" area where she could Get Away if needed ??    ( besides the hay rack)

  We also (finally) put a bell on the number two doe (aka the Enforcer)  to give the younger ones an early warning system that  *She*  was coming.  That does seem to be helping a bit.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 12, 2010)

:/ She won't come down from the hay feeder though and she hasn't had a drink since yesterday. Mum is taking Cissy and Mione out for a bit to work on April's timidness and get her used to her (read: feed her treats) and so she can have some alone time from the girls and get a drink, something to eat, ect.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 12, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to make a "Creep" area where she could Get Away if needed ??    ( besides the hay rack)
> 
> We also (finally) put a bell on the number two doe (aka the Enforcer)  to give the younger ones an early warning system that  *She*  was coming.  That does seem to be helping a bit.


I am away but this is an idea. Because she is timid she is being kept in the goat shed at all times until she is handleable and won't run away. I can section off a corner for her with slats she can jump or get under (the girls can't jump especially well being Pygmy's and her being a Boer/Nubian can jump very well).


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 12, 2010)

Are they confined to a small area?  If so, let them out and let them have room.  My doe STILL pushes around my sheep, but they have enough space where the sheep can get away and eat and not "bother" the goat.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 12, 2010)

I absolutely have no large areas to put them in. Thats been our issue this year is getting a pasture fence up but because of our terrain its taking a very very very long time to do (and a lotttttt of money). Mum is still putting the two (Cissy and Mione) out during the day in the small pen behind the garage with April staying in to get used to us. 

I'm trying to get a pen set up behind their house so I can just open their door and they have the shed and the pen to play in but weather, money, and time have slowed things down a bit.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 12, 2010)

Okay I'll post photos as soon as I have them, but mum called me to tell me she made a creep for April and she's been in it a few times. Prefers the hay rack but she reckons its probably just because she can jump up there and they can't, like a "haha look where i am" kinda deal. At least she'll have access to food and can get away from Cissy if she gets down onto the floor.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 12, 2010)

Mum made a kid creep! Its very small mostly because there isn't a lot of available corner space in the goat shed and she had to make it out of materials we have hanging around.. like the pickets. I'm hoping the pickets are incentive NOT to jump it, she left a small "kid door" near the bottom for April to scoot through and she said April has been in it a few times to eat and hang out, ect. Mum was thrilled, she said that April was very nosey during the whole building process and even stood in the creep while mum built it around her. As you can see, she was super interested in mum taking the photo (look at the bottom of the photo lol)


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 12, 2010)

I admire your ability to get things done on your own.

I think that's a great creep feeder and you deserve a big
Congratulations.  You go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 12, 2010)

I wish I had thought of it but it was all my mum this time. She's a very resourceful lady and we had 2x6s from replacing the chickenshed roof and the pickets were extra from the garden fence. She's very proud of herself and even happier because April sat in it while she built it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 12, 2010)

Good work on your mum's part! Nice job!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 12, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## Mea (Jul 13, 2010)

Fantastic !!!

   Sometimes just *having* a safe spot will really help the newcomer.


----------

